# 1949/50'S Omega Seamaster Manual



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

I am fairly new to watch collecting,although i have allways had an interest in watches,particularly vintage Omega's.I may be about to acquire a 1949 Black dial Omega Seamaster manual,so i am wondering how desirable do the more experienced Omega experts think this particular watch is.It's in very good condition,stainless,has the original winder,black leather strap and the 15 jewel movement.I would appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Is the clasp original as well? If so any quality watch ( with either Auto or Manual movement ), such as Omega are a great collector and investment opportunity. And more importantly lovely and classy to wear and own.


----------

